# Onieda V3000 One year review



## loupitou06 (Apr 17, 2009)

Congratulations on a safer, better workspace. I too have an oneida cyclone and I must warn you about the overflow. If you let it happen more than say 2 times your filter will end up clogging constantly. I had to replace mine because of that and despite adding a bin sensor I overflowed it one more time and the new filter was ruined. 
Because I moved to a new shop I was able to simply disconnect the filter and exhaust outside of the shop.


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

> Congratulations on a safer, better workspace. I too have an oneida cyclone and I must warn you about the overflow. If you let it happen more than say 2 times your filter will end up clogging constantly. I had to replace mine because of that and despite adding a bin sensor I overflowed it one more time and the new filter was ruined.
> Because I moved to a new shop I was able to simply disconnect the filter and exhaust outside of the shop.
> 
> - loupitou06


The overflow is a serious risk, and the bin sensor seemed too expensive (and got some mixed reviews). I now check my bin pretty much every time I complete a jointing or planing task. If it is more than 1/4 I go ahead and empty it. Otherwise I check it when I am taking my trash out to the street so I can get it out there as well. No issues so far.

I would love to be able to exhaust outside… but that is not possible where I live.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I am building a dust bin sensor and waiting on parts from China. The parts are very cheap and less than $20.

I am building it based on a thread over on Sawmill Creek.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks super. I especially liked the DC at your saw blade and I wished I had that.


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Mike - the sharkguard made a huge difference in my overall "dust collection" system. Front of the saw, and my shirt, stay clean now. Puts Sawstop's version to shame with the 4" port.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> Congratulations on a safer, better workspace. I too have an oneida cyclone and I must warn you about the overflow. If you let it happen more than say 2 times your filter will end up clogging constantly. I had to replace mine because of that and despite adding a bin sensor I overflowed it one more time and the new filter was ruined.
> Because I moved to a new shop I was able to simply disconnect the filter and exhaust outside of the shop.
> 
> - loupitou06


And if you let the bin get too full it will start blowing dust & chips out into the flowerbed! Don't ask me how I know this. 
Let's just say that I check the bin a little more often now.


----------

